# mysql+red hat 9 (e gebaut)



## Networxx (9. März 2004)

hi, ich habe mit webmin versucht den mysql root admin in den namen networxx zu geben, nach dem button senden kamen erstmal fehlermeldungen.
jetzt wollte ich alles wieder richtig einstellen nur wenn ich jetzt auf benutzerberechtigungen klicke bekomme ich diese meldung:




DBI connect failed : Access denied for user: '@localhost' to database 'mysql'




kann mir einer sagen wie ich mysql wieder resetten kann bzw. den benutzer root wieder richtig einstellen kann?

thx 

networxx


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2004)

Also wenn ich die Fehlermeldung rchtig interpretiere hast du es irgendwie geschafft, das du dich vom localhost nicht mehr an der DB anmelden darfst 

Ich glaube das gehört auch eher ins DB Forum,oder?


----------

